# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  mniej obfita miesiączka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy mniej obfita miesiączka może być przez stres czy od razu oznacza to ciążę? help! ;(

----------


## Ann

Wszelkiego rodzaju zaburzenia miesiączki, moga być spowodowane różnymi schorzeniami. Nie trzeba się martwić, ze to jest ciąża.

Jeśli jednak zauważyłaś coś niepokojącego, proponuję iść na wizytę kontrolną do ginekologa. 

Prawidłowo co najmniej raz w roku powinno się pójść do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój okres trwał dwa dni i był mały. Czy to koniecznie musi być ciąża? Czy stres, że zaszłam w ciążę może hamowac mi okres?
Z chłopakiem kochałam się na tydzień przed okresem (czyli przecież to są chyba dni niepłodne), zabezpieczyliśmy się. I tak bardzo się boję, ze coś mogło się przenieść na palcach itd.  Czy mogę być w ciąży?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

vmvb,mb,ghx,lxgyx kytkytgkm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej potrzebuje pomocy! od 2 miesiecy boje sie ,ze jestem wciazy . wiec przestalam uprawiac seks ostatni w koncu lipca , okres pojawial sie:24.06 bylo okey! 20.07 dobrze, ale chyba wtedy juz sie zaczynalam bac.! 13.08 i 8.09 strasznie malo schodzi ze mnie krwi. zrobilam jeden test z 3 tygodnie temu negatywny. po tescie nie martwilam sie juz ze jestem w ciazy tylko ze okres z wrzesnia trwal 2 dni(lipiec tez) i byl maly wiec zaczelam sie na nowo stresowac :Frown:  nie pamietam kiedy wspolzylam napewno w lipcu i na 90% bezpiecznie, ale w czerwcu mialam maly problem bo sie zsunela gumka i chlopak zapewnia,ze napewno nie ulecialo nic bo on tak wychodzil. ale mimo wszystko sie boje wiem ,ze jak to sie czyta to ma sie wrazenie ze to jakis bojkot. mam nadzieje ze sie polapiecie.

----------


## Ela

Hej,

Stres i nerwy tu nie pomogą a tylko zaszkodzą, więc zalecam więcej spokoju!
Przyczyn opóźnienia się miesiączki może być naprawdę wiele np. anemia,niedobory witamin, drastyczne diety, no i przede wszystkim stres.
Ja kiedyś bardzo się stresowałam w życiu, ponieważ miałam problemy rodzinne  i okres potrafił mi się przesunąć o 2 tygodnie. Jeśli się nie pojawi przez ok. 2-3 tygodnie to idź do lekarza bo mogą to być również sprawy hormonalne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ale ja sie nie stresowalam przez ostatni miesiac . a anemie mialam w maju . ;/

----------

